# First attempt brisket



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Just put on brisket, trimmed and rubbed. This is my first attempt with internal temp guage. Have frozen pizza on standby just in case.......................

Pods


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

What are you cooking it in? I cooked one couple weeks ago on my new Orion and it was amazing! Good luck and keep us posted. I'm hungry now!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Offset smoker. So far so good.

Pods


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

I was always against wrapping but my next one will get wrapped at 165 .... My last brisket stalled out and wouldnt budge. Bark ended up a little more than than I would have liked. I will also rest in ice chest for few hours after it hits temp.....


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice! I can almost smell it.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Update: Been on 9hrs, internal temp staying ~ 175Â° during the stall, having hard time keeping cooking area in the 250Â° range. High as 350 and low as 175. waiting on internal temp to get to 195Â°, may have to cut down another tree..... This may be my last brisket. 

Pods


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wrap in foil at 160 degrees. No stall. Unless you have cooked quite a few, not wrapping can make it a major ordeal when it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Amen


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

Pods said:


> Update: Been on 9hrs, internal temp staying ~ 175Â° during the stall, having hard time keeping cooking area in the 250Â° range. High as 350 and low as 175. waiting on internal temp to get to 195Â°, may have to cut down another tree..... This may be my last brisket.
> 
> Pods


Hang in there! Getting over the stall on an offset while battling fire temps is a PIA...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrg (Nov 22, 2015)

Wrap it in butcher paper. I cooked my first one the other day on my new big bear pit, it was awesome! Wish I could figure out how to post pics!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure what is going on with your pit temp up and down, but you need to get that under control for the best product. 
Also, IME (and I cook in KCBS cook-offs) paper is not nearly as consistent with the final product as foil. We wrap our competition briskets in foil. YMMV.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

I wrap foil between 155-165. You already have your smoke ring at that point.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Final results: Taste was good, smoke ring good. It did appear to be a little tough though, I did not wrap. When done I removed from pit and wrapped in towel and placed in cooler for ~ 45 minutes. Cut with the grain as well. It will be a long time before I attempt another.

Pods


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pods said:


> Update: Been on 9hrs, internal temp staying ~ 175Â° during the stall, having hard time keeping cooking area in the 250Â° range. High as 350 and low as 175. waiting on internal temp to get to 195Â°, may have to cut down another tree..... This may be my last brisket.
> 
> Pods


Same as others have said, wrap it at 160/ +-

Cook it to 200-205.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Pods try cutting across the grain and it e will be more tender and not so chewy. Be sure to get internal temp up to 200-205 and you will be happy.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

if you slice with the grain it will be tough....u must be patient, the brisket will tell you when its done


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

RB II said:


> Wrap in foil at 160 degrees. No stall. Unless you have cooked quite a few, not wrapping can make it a major ordeal when it doesn't have to be.


After smoke we wrap with HD foil, Throw in a whole stick of butter and finish it off. Never dry.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Big problem with Brisket is you have two different muscles together, and the flat is thinner without much fat. I have had good luck separating the flat and point at 160, then wrap the flat and take it to 205. The Point can cook to 205 unwrapped and render a lot of the fat out of it doing this. If you want to cube it and make burnt ends it is an easy process once they are separated.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses/tips. I guess i will make another attemp in the near future.

Pods


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Get right back after it if you can. I know it makes for a long day but when the time comes that you produce what you think is a great brisket, it makes it worth it.
Keep it simple too when smoking. I'm a simple salt and pepper person and I like to run my pit at 260 and then cook based on like fattrout said, "the brisket will tell you when it's done". I have preferred the butcher paper over foil that last few cooks but just my preference. For me, it's kept the bark firmer and that's what I like.

Good luck on your next one!


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

HAYBL said:


> Get right back after it if you can. I know it makes for a long day but when the time comes that you produce what you think is a great brisket, it makes it worth it.
> Keep it simple too when smoking. I'm a simple salt and pepper person and I like to run my pit at 260 and then cook based on like fattrout said, "the brisket will tell you when it's done". I have preferred the butcher paper over foil that last few cooks but just my preference. For me, it's kept the bark firmer and that's what I like.
> 
> Good luck on your next one!


X2

When you get to that point where you cook one on point and are amazed at the finished product it makes it all worth it. I have used foil in the past but will only used BP from now on. I thought the last foiled brisket was a bit too beefy and the last BP briskly was phenomenal. Personally I never go by temp, I'll smoke for about 8hrs or so or until it gets to a mahogany color or a bit darker then wrap and finish when it proves like butter. Another way to check tenseness is how jiggly it is, but it takes a few times to get it perfect...

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everwaysmith (Feb 24, 2011)

*Brisket*

We always go to 185 and you get a great brisket, just fork tender. Use a digital temp gage and it will ping you when you get to 185. Put in thickest part of meat, not in fat. We noraml don't wrap unless we are leaving them on as the fire cools to keep them warm. Wrap as you take it off and place in ice chest. Let it sit a couple of hours....


----------

